# White vs Brown Rice



## Livebig14 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey guys.  Im going to be doing a big bulk this summer and im wondering whats better for bulking, white rice or brown rice?  Ive had both, and I much prefer the taste of white rice but if brown is far better nutrition wise then I will go with that.  thanks


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 7, 2011)

I can tell you this. I completely agree with you that white rice tastes better, but i believe that brown rice is better for you and I myself eat brown rice on a daily basis. It takes a bit longer to cook than white rice but is many more nutrients and also a lot more fiber. Not to mention that it is a whole grain and you definitely want those types of foods in your bulking diet. You can add a little low sodium soy or something when cooking it so its not SO bland, Take care and hope that helped.


----------



## Silver Back (Mar 7, 2011)

Eat your white rice pwo and brown rice at other times of you're so inclined.

In the grand scheme of things it dosent really matter imo.


----------



## Built (Mar 7, 2011)

^ agreed. It isn't worth thinking about - any benefit of one over the other is negligible. I tend to eat white rice when I eat it at all - especially for carbups. Not a time when you want a lot of fibre [subliminal message]colon blow[/subliminal].


----------



## Rodja (Mar 7, 2011)

Considering the PRAL of brown rice, I'd steer clear of it.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been mixing it about 1/2 and 1/2. Sometimes I just make brown rice though.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 7, 2011)

cooked in chicken or beef broth or bouillon, with butter....holy crap I just came a little...


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 8, 2011)

Brown rice isnt that much better on the GI scale and it takes much longer to cook.  If I have to cook one, it would be yellow rice.  Brown or Wild rice when someone else cooks it.


----------

